# Error installing FreeBSD 9.1 as guest on VirtualBox



## Marcelzx (Apr 20, 2013)

Host: Windows 7 64 bit up to date
Asus P8Z68-V PR0_GEN3, 16G RAM, i7-2700k, Intel SSD
FreeBSD-9.1-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
Other guest working: XP 32B et W7 32B
VirtualBox 4.2.12

Error at around 80%+:

```
kernel: pid 1158 (distextract), uid inumber 46392 on /mnt: out of inodes
```

Retried installation, new error near 80+:

```
error while extracting ports.txz : Can't create 'usr/ports/.svn/pristine/06/069f3cbf0d8f24b7eacc7619b954fba3181eacff .svn-base'
/mnt: create/symlink failed, no inode
kernel: pid 1276 (distextract, uid 0 inumber 155169 on /mnt: out of inode
```

Any idea?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 20, 2013)

How much disk space was the VM given?  For a system with a full ports tree and potentially distfiles, an extra 2G or more is not a bad idea.  If there are fixed space limitations, it may be necessary to newfs(8) the filesystem manually with more inodes than the default.  Or put ports on different drive, even a network drive.


----------

